# Horus Heresy: Path of Heaven & Grey Talon



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Please god let these be novels. No more novellas, please Black Library. I so badly want to see more real Horus Heresy novels.


LotN


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

I think one of these will be the full novel sequel to Scars. Probably Path to Heaven seeing as how my man Khan is shown in all his glory. Grey Talon will probably be either an accompanying Audio Drama or Novella. While I would like it to be an Audio Drama, the way the cover is laid out with action to the right and background to the left is the way Novel/ Novella covers are normally done so its probably a accompanying Novella. Probably both by Chris as the White Scars it seems are his turf for now. 

Also, the Name "Path to Heaven" has the kind of ring to it of a journey, with Terra as "Heaven". Could this be the first book in that Gauntlet arc that was mentioned recently and be the White Scars final voyage to Terra? I hope so!


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Khan's. Sword. Dear. God. 
**wipes drool from chin**


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I really hope Path to Heaven is another full length Scars novel, and my Wraight. I've seen more criticisms than I expected on Scars, but personally it's one of my favorite Heresy novels. I love what Wraight has done with the V Legion, as well as the Khan himself and really want to see more from him.

If just one of those is a full length, then I'll be happy. Only one will be though, the other will be audio or novella.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I welcome more Scars!

To be picky, I have to say that while the artwork is awesome (as usual) I don't like the pose and I don't like the repeated layout used.
I studied design and illustration for 4 years (right before I became a killing machine), so I understand the reason the artist has used such compositions and I totally agree that it's awkward having a Primarch fighting a daemon whilst also being visible and clear to the audience, but we've seen the same essential composition on the last 100 heresy novels.

Look, I skillfully created a HH cover of my own. Look back through the artwork of all the Heresy novels and you can see that this basic template is used on most of the covers.

Sure, it works, but as someone who is just as interested in the cover art as the story, it's getting a bit dull. A single Primarch/SM positioned to the right of frame, shit happening behind. 
While I do not dispute the skill of the artist (it's awesome) the compositions could be a little more, well, varied.
Interestingly, the initial HH novels didn't suffer from this issue. They were pictures of the greater battle and not just the main character standing in the right of the frame.

Mild complaint over.


----------



## Marshal_Loss (Dec 16, 2015)

Grey Talon is the name of a short in the 'Meduson' anthology, it's nothing new sadly. It just provides some background of the characters in Little Horus and (presumably) Scars 2

It's new material for most but sadly not a novella/novel


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The depiction of the vampiric WS in the bottom pic looks like he has Colchisian runes on his armour. Is it DG in the background?


----------



## Marshal_Loss (Dec 16, 2015)

Those are Sons of Horus not Death Guard, and the runes aren't Colchisian - looking closer at a higher quality picture they look like some sort of Asian Cuneiform, so likely Chogorian.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's Hibou Khan, the one and the same that gives Little Horus his facelift. So yeah, that's Chogorian on his armour and he's fighting those Sons of Horus.




Marshal_Loss said:


> Grey Talon is the name of a short in the 'Meduson' anthology, it's nothing new sadly. It just provides some background of the characters in Little Horus and (presumably) Scars 2
> 
> It's new material for most but sadly not a novella/novel


So it is, forgot about that. Have a cookie.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Marshal_Loss said:


> Grey Talon is the name of a short in the 'Meduson' anthology, it's nothing new sadly. It just provides some background of the characters in Little Horus and (presumably) Scars 2


It will be something different, I doubt they'd give a single short story a hardcover release, and eventually Meduson will be released in a regular format. So this is probably a new story with the same name, or it's the Meduson anthology in a regular format but under a new name.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> It will be something different, I doubt they'd give a single short story a hardcover release, and eventually Meduson will be released in a regular format. So this is probably a new story with the same name, or it's the Meduson anthology in a regular format but under a new name.
> 
> 
> LotN


Dunno. They did with Prince of Crows and the Crimson Fist.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Dunno. They did with Prince of Crows and the Crimson Fist.


...oh god you're right.

Sigh. More novellas.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Dunno. They did with Prince of Crows and the Crimson Fist.





Lord of the Night said:


> ...oh god you're right.
> 
> Sigh. More novellas.
> 
> ...


But Prince of Crows and the Crimson Fist are 120 page novellas, Grey Talon is only a 30 page short story!

I can't see black library releasing a 30 page hardback book.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

March of Time said:


> But Prince of Crows and the Crimson Fist are 120 page novellas, Grey Talon is only a 30 page short story!
> 
> I can't see black library releasing a 30 page hardback book.


Watch them combine it with one or two others.


----------



## Marshal_Loss (Dec 16, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> It will be something different, I doubt they'd give a single short story a hardcover release, and eventually Meduson will be released in a regular format. So this is probably a new story with the same name, or it's the Meduson anthology in a regular format but under a new name.
> 
> 
> LotN



The Grey Talon art is actually likely for an audio drama (per Garro, Heresy30k). I doubt Grey Talon is a hard cover release. Either way, we shall see.


----------



## Kalamoj (Nov 8, 2013)

Wright already confirmed on twitter that 'Scars2' will be a full numbered novel.
Love the Gray Talon artwork, PoH is only ok.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Was surprised recently to be informed that the White Scars supposedly have the smallest of all the legions


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Kalamoj said:


> Wright already confirmed on twitter that 'Scars2' will be a full numbered novel.
> Love the Gray Talon artwork, PoH is only ok.


I don't understand why the White Scar is a zombie. I mean, look at him! Nagash in space.
I can see that it's some kind of white face paint, but it's a bit weird. Perhaps the White Scars celebrate halloween and he's out 'trick-or-treating' the Sons of Horus. I guess they chose 'trick'.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Was surprised recently to be informed that the White Scars supposedly have the smallest of all the legions


I also read that on the 40k wiki, but didn't see any source for the claim. I don't know if I believe it.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I also read that on the 40k wiki, but didn't see any source for the claim. I don't know if I believe it.


Yeah, seemed weird as I was under the impression that for a while Khan was 'on the bench' - withholding his legion and therefore the majority of it's power


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I really see no reason why his legion wouldn't have a larger strength. The internal rebellion was brief and didn't seem to do a huge amount of damage to the legion. Their tactics don't seem to result in large casualties either, so I really can't see why they're not much higher.
Besides, they're one of the 3 legions to stand on Terra. They need larger numbers because they're going to lose thousands during the seige. It's going to make a dull seige of Terra if the Loyalists have a few thousand space marines to go around.
By dull, I mean that the authors are going to be handicapped by having limited marines to use in battles and they're going to end up reminding us over and over and over and fucking over again about how few in number the loyalists are. As an example I draw your attention to novels featuring Iron Hands, in which we're reminded every 5 pages that they're a small, broken legion.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Was surprised recently to be informed that the White Scars supposedly have the smallest of all the legions


Went over this in another thread somewhere I believe. But thus far, there has been nothing I've seen to suggest the White Scars were any smaller than the average. The Thousand Sons always have and always will be the smallest though.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Went over this in another thread somewhere I believe. But thus far, there has been nothing I've seen to suggest the White Scars were any smaller than the average. The Thousand Sons always have and always will be the smallest though.


Agreed. Without getting into another one of 'those' discussions about legion size again, we can all agree that Scars are barely mentioned in HH. The little information we do get on WS doesn't mention their legion size at all.
So the stuff on 40k wiki is unfounded speculation.

UNLESS, it's mentioned in the 40k WS codex, which I haven't read.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> So the stuff on 40k wiki is unfounded speculation.


White it may have its moments at times, I wouldn't trust the 40k wiki since anyone can go in and change stuff. Lexicanum is more reliable in that regard.


----------

